# RPM Meter (Tachometer) mod for snowblower



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Interesting... I found these for sale on eBay and Amazon for roughly $10 to $15 shipped. Could be an interesting option to add, especially since it also measures engine operating hours for maintenance purposes. The ease of installation is also chimp-proof. 






http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digital-Tach...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c44417529&vxp=mtr




> The ENGINE MONITOR is a self powered LCD hour meter, tachometer and maintenance meter. An internal lithium battery furnishes the power for the monitor. A wire around the spark plug wire of the engine provides both a tachometer signal an indicator that the engine is running. The maintenance meter is used to alert maintenance personnel that a time interval has expired and maintenance shuold be performed on the engine. Before changing any settings to the engine Monitor , ENSURE THAT THE ENGINE IS OFF.
> *
> Features :
> 
> ...


Not too sure how that battery would hold up in the cold though... or if this electronic unit is fully weatherproof. I'd much rather prefer an analog version of this, if it existed - problem is, although analog gauges do exist, you'd still need an independent power supply (battery) if you have no vehicle battery/alternator to hook up the gauge to (typically 12V). 

On this digital unit the LCD could *potentially* crap out the first time you roll it out of the garage in deep-freeze temperatures. I've seen LCD displays act very funny in the cold, as the crystals freeze up... and sometimes they don't return to normal operation afterwards.


Thoughts?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we have a few members using a tac / hour meter


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> we have a few members using a tac / hour meter


Great! 

Any word on what kind of tachs they are using and if it's a permanent installation? The meter above might be good as a tune-up tester for the price, but perhaps not so good if installed permanently. 

Feedback from those using it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the question is " how accurate is the meter "


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the question is " how accurate is the meter "


Probably just as accurate as the next Chinese-made meter. Same poorly soldered electronic crap inside, just in a different box. It's not like we have a choice though. 


*Hail the Global Economy! An era where everything is disposable and not worth the hassle of returning for a refund...*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so if you think its a crappy meter why would you trust it with your briggs motor


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

So far my chinese crappy hour meter works great and seem acurate enough.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Coby7 said:


> So far my chinese crappy hour meter works great and seem acurate enough.


But if you have nothing to compare it to, how can you even know its "accurate enough"? 

I can go out and just listen to my snowblower and say, "yep, that seems about right"..
(not having the slightest clue if its good or not!) 
How is this meter any different than my uncalibrated ear?
I have no real reason to believe either one..

Scot


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I use the Hardline hourmeter/tach (similar to those above but encapsulated & 2x the price). It's been pretty close to what I measure with my trusty-old Sirometer.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

I use a "TinyTach" on a generator and it reads 3600 rpm while my frequency meter reads 60hz.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a couple like Coby7 on my riders. They were the early ones without replaceable batteries. They are stored in unheated sheds all year and seem to hold up ok, 2yrs so far. I would think the replaceable ones should have a similar life expectancy of at least 2 years.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

I guess it's probably not as accurate as a SnapOn (if they even make one), but it's more accurate than my ear. 

For about 10$, I figure it's worth a try. Worst case, you're out ten bucks...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> I use the Hardline hourmeter/tach (similar to those above but encapsulated & 2x the price). It's been pretty close to what I measure with my trusty-old Sirometer.


 TELL US where you got it there BROTHER CC.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have that exact one, Got it on AMAZON, only issue I see is the paperworks says battery is non-replaceable and has life expectancy of 3-5 years (if I remember correctly, lost the paperwork) but I must say it's working fine on it's second year. I'm thinking I can open it up and replace it when the time comes, even if it's a solder in type I'm a tech by trade and I can find the parts but it was cheap and works at least for now. Love the dual function, it's an hour meter when the engine is off, and a tach when it's running. So oil change intervals are easy to determine, I keep a sheet of paper tacked up in the garage with my oil types and run hrs for the blower and generator just to keep track. Lithium batteries, especially soldered in type, are GREAT in the cold. That's the type you want. It's the only type I buy for my outdoor thermo.hudro sensor for the weather station too. Batteries that are not soldered in have a tendancy to have the contacts be affected by condensation and need to be cleaned once a year, but at least they would be replaceable so if you find one like that it's probably worth the extra money because these can be moved to your next blower should you decide to change models. I love useful gadgets


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> TELL US where you got it there BROTHER CC.


 Hardline was an A m a z o n purchase.

My Sirometer came from fleabay long before people started calling it fleabay....Here's one branded with your favorite engine manufacturer:


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

I just received this one. Don't know if and how accurate it is, will see once figure out where to mount it.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

That's a nice one. Did you say where you got it?


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

That is a nice one!
I bought a few black ones of these for my OPE. Not sure if I like them or not yet. The display on the one I put on my blower seems effected by it's vibration. Not a good thing. I think I'd rather have the one Claudek has.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

ClaudeK, that looks great.. My only question is when you pop the battery out to clean the contacts or change it does it hold the hours or reset to 0 ? In the text it says total hours not resettable so that would lead me to believe that it holds them. Either way it's okay if you're writing it down as you go or making a mental note. Still, I would be interested to know if it holds settings. That looks like its nice and easy to read.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

For those of you worried about removable battery contacts corroding, put a small dab of petroleum gelly (vaseline) on them. Contacts will not oxidize afterwards.

Also, dielectric grease used for spark plug connections works just as good. It's essentially the same stuff, but more expensive.

If you want to go uber cheap, a veteran GM mechanic I know uses ATF (auto trans fluid) on everything that has to do with electrical connections on a car. A drop or two keep electrical connections nice and shiny for a long time, plus ATF is plastic friendly.

Having used these methods, I am yet to experience any oxidized contacts on my battery operated equipment...


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I have to stop reading these posts. Now I have to order a tach /hour meter.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

I got it from eBay for 22.25. As pictured, can be programmed for different engines (2 or 4 strokes, 1-6 cyl.) The back light is pretty good. The pictures I posted are generic , from listening. I will try to make and post one later.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can you provide a link, Claude?


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Sure, check if this one works. Sometimes links from the mobile websites doesn't work on pc.
Or on ebay search write: *tach hour tachometer* and it should pop up right away. Seller: osg-motors
Tach Hour Meter Tachometer RPM Display Motorcycle ATV Dirtbike Buggy Outboard CR | eBay


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, Claude. The link works.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Here it is:


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Have anyone purchased those Tachometers,if so,did you find them Accurate and waterproof. 



ClaudeK said:


> I just received this one. Don't know if and how accurate it is, will see once figure out where to mount it.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

I found mine to be waterproof. I already changed the battery and it did hold the settings after swap. I don't have anything to compare with as far as accuracy.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Claude appreciate you feedback,I have been looking at several,this one looks good and has the option of changing the battery,would like to confirm accuracy before purchasing one.Maybe I will check out the reviews on what folks as to say about them.
Cheers 



ClaudeK said:


> I found mine to be waterproof. I already changed the battery and it did hold the settings after swap. I don't have anything to compare with as far as accuracy.


----------



## JAYJAY (Nov 8, 2017)

*tachometer*

hi guys,

would anyone knows how would i wiring this tach that comes from a ski doo on a tecumseh tractor motor 17.5 hp. theres only 2 wire green and yellow.
i managed to make it work by wiring green to killswith and yellow from the yellow wire that comes from the flywheel. i have no voltage regulator.
the problem is it runs at 6000 rpm.
im wondering if i have to put a resistor like the red charging wire that comes from the flywheel to have 12 volts. looks like the yellow runs more thant 20 volts.

or it have nothing to do with the voltage.
if the tach runs multiple cylinder is there a way to wired it to run 1 cylinder

thanks


----------

